# positives von der Wildsau



## frozen Biker (26. April 2004)

Sorry Leute aber irgendwie ist es so, das in diesem Forum fast nur Negatives über die Wildsau geschrieben wird und das finde ich nicht gut, da die Wildsau doch sicher eines der geilsten Bikes ist oder nicht? 
Ihr solltet auch mal positives schreiben.

Ich finde die Wildsau echt TOP   Und damit meine ich Aussehn und Funktion


----------



## Mugnog (26. April 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Leute aber irgendwie ist es so, das in diesem Forum fast nur Negatives über die Wildsau geschrieben wird und das finde ich nicht gut, da die Wildsau doch sicher eines der geilsten Bikes ist oder nicht?
> Ihr solltet auch mal positives schreiben.
> 
> Ich finde die Wildsau echt TOP   Und damit meine ich Aussehn und Funktion




Ja klar, aber das ist doch die Grundannahme. Sonst hätte doch keiner von uns die geile Sau. Aufgrund dieser Grundthese werden Kleinigkeiten diskutiert.
Ist doch klar. Wenn manchmal Dinge nicht ganz stimmen, so muss das auch angesprochen werden. Da geht es um Rat suchen, um Tips zum Aufbau sowie zur Reparatur und anderes. Denke hierfür hat das Forum seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 10349 (26. April 2004)

Es gibt wahrlich genug gutes von der Wildsau. Drum hab ich mir ja eine gekauft und die restlichen Nasen auch.
Der Eindruck das es viel negatives gibt wird nur von irgendwelchen Dünnbrettbohrern produziert die erst hier rumbrüllen ohne sich zuerst mit Onkel Jürgen zu unterhalten. Klar gibt's irgendwann mal Rahmen die vielleicht einen Maken haben aber die gibt's überall, was soll's. Wenn man Probleme mit seinem Schweinchen hat sollte man sich halt zuerst an die Hersteller wenden und bei alutech wird einem auch immer geholfen. Klar ist man genervt wenn man einen Haufen Kohle ausgibt und dann ist irgendwas krumm oder sonstwas, aber seinen Frust in diesem Forum abzulassen ist halt zum einen nicht sehr produktiv und zum anderen schadet es dem Ruf von alutech, die nun wirklich keinen schlechten Ruf verdient haben.
Die Wildsau an sich ist ein geniales Bike und obwohl sie mir schon genug Ärger gemacht hat bis sie komplett war (nicht unbedingt Schuld von alutech) bin ich nach wie vor überzeugt von ihr. Technisch durchdacht, über Jahre gereift und direkter Kontakt zum Produzenten, was will man mehr. Das Ding fährt sich einfach fein und macht richtig Spass. 

Ride On!


----------



## Airhaenz (28. April 2004)

Also ich LIEBE mein kleine Wildesau   

Das hier teilweise Probleme breitgetreten werden- die nicht einmal immer welche sind-bzw keine Alutechprobs sind-gehört wohl zur Natur eines Forums.

Meine konstruktive Kritik an der Sau(..obwohl ich vor Liebe fast Blind bin):

- Freigängigkeit Sattelschnellspanner Wippe in Querrichtung bei Sau in Größe S
(es geht verdammt knapp zu - aber ich werd mal noch andere Spanner ausprobieren, obwohl meiner schon recht schmall baut)

- Höhe Tretlager: Lässt sich zwar mannigfaltig verstellen, aber der gesamte Einstellungsbereich ist meiner Meinung  etwas hoch angesiedelt-also bei tiefem Tretlager recht flache Lenkwinkel

Gruß Jo


----------



## woodstock (28. April 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> - Höhe Tretlager: Lässt sich zwar mannigfaltig verstellen, aber der gesamte Einstellungsbereich ist meiner Meinung  etwas hoch angesiedelt-also bei tiefem Tretlager recht flache Lenkwinkel



japp, und wenn du auf nen flachen lenkwinkel (d.h. tieferes tretlager) bei großem federweg einstellst gibts schon mal schwarze streifen am sattelrohr. naja man merkt schon, dass das ding zwar soweit gut durchgerechnet ist, aber im vergleich zu z.b. nem big hit doch irgendwie bissle die erfahrung von mehreren rahmengenerationen fehlt!


----------



## anderson (29. April 2004)

das gehört aber doch wohl dazu, dass man kritisiert, was nicht i.o. ist. wenn bei votec ständig rahmen brechen, wird das doch auch gepostet.

tretlagergewinde und hinterbauten sind offensichtlich serienweise ein problem. darf man doch beim namen nennen. mich stört das letztendlich nicht, wenn ich am ende ein geiles, funktionierendes und haltbares beik stehen hab. schick ich halt den hinterbau zum richten zurück und lass das tretlagergewinde nachschneiden. wer handwerklich nicht begabt ist und wenig stress mit aufbauen haben will, soll sich von der stange kaufen. und das meine ich kann man den leuten hier schon klar machen.

haller


----------



## wolfi (29. April 2004)

das sehe ich ähnlich wie anderson. konstruktive kritik ist immer gut! nur muss sie auch jürgen erreichen, daher auch immer noch eine mail oder ein anruf an jürgen und auf das problem hinweisen. ich weiß von jürgen dass er äusserst selten hier vorbeischaut, rahmenbau geht eben vor   . und die gute chris aka lula ist beruflich im moment auch sehr eingespannt und findet immer seltener zeit hier beratend tätig zu sein. aber bei dem wildsautreffen am 14/15/16 habt ihr die möglichkeit onkel jürgen pers. zu beschimpfen   
viele probleme sind sicherlich im nachhinein auch nur problemchen...und wer sich ein custom bike sekber aufbaut sollte schon ein wenig handwerkliches geschick und improvisationsgeist mitbringen, allen anderen sei empfohlen zum bikehändler um die ecke zu gehen und sich ein konspeciwheescottilized oder sowas zu kaufen.
beste grüsse
der wolfi


----------



## frozen Biker (29. April 2004)

@all,

es ist klar das Kritik geäußert wird und auch Probleme besprochen werden nur ist es auch so, das wenn sich jemand ein neues bike kaufen möchte, sich auch informiert! Dann geht er wohlmöglich in dieses Forum hier und kann von der Wildsau die normalerweise echt klasse ist so gut wie nur negatives finden und das hat mich einfach gestört. Die leute sollten auch die guten seiten einer Sau erfahren, durch dieses Forum und vielleicht auch durch probesitzen aber dazu würde sie nicht kommen wenn sie nur negatives lesen, denn dann haben sie keine Lust mehr auf das bike!
Das ist meine Meinung!


----------



## Mugnog (29. April 2004)

Wie schon oben gepostet, wird hier ja Kritik nicht der Kritik wegen gepostet, sondern um teilweise auch Hilfe von anderen Leidesgenossen zu erhalten. 

Denke nicht, dass hier irgendjemand Jürgen aktiv Schaden will, doch genauso wenig soll das hier ein Werbungsforum für Unentschlossene werden.
Ich denke es gibt in diesem Forum auch viele Threads, die gerade eben die Sau als Topbike herausheben. Ich bin z.B: aufgrund diese Forums auf die Sau aufmerksam geworden.

Bei mir hat mein Rahmen initial auch nicht gepasst. Jürgen kontaktiert, und  jetzt ist alles top. Jü hat die ganzen Versandkosten übernommen und alles war nachher in Butter. Ich denke wir sind alle vernünftig und alt genug, um hier nicht sinnlos und schwachsinnig zu posten.

Dieses Forum sollte aber auch als eine Art Selbsthilfegruppe   dienen, denn wie schon angemerkt, sollte man ein gewisses manuelles Geschick und Verstand beim Aufbau der Sau mitbringen. Es gibt ja auch ein Boxer- oder Bulli-Forum. Hinkt der Vergleich? 
Wahrscheinlich schon, daher


----------



## cedartec (29. April 2004)

Kritik, Probleme berichten, Lösungen und Rat suchen, dafür ist das Forum doch da. Wo sonst, wenn nicht hier. Aber ebenso mit dem Hersteller sprechen und Lösungen suchen - und nicht nur aus Frust Dampf ablassen. 
Ich erspar mir die Sprüche zu: Fehler macht nur wer auch arbeitet etc., denn dass die Sau ein obergeiles Rad mit einem entsprechend einwandfreien Fahrverhalten ist, ist mir und den meisten Fahrern doch klar. Und das Mensch Fehler passieren können auch.

@frozen
ich finde es auch schade, wenn erst einmal nur runtergemeiert wird, aber es ich fände es auch nicht gut, wenn nur lobgehudelt wird.

von daher let's go happy on the Wildsau  und lasst uns die spontan unzufriedenen aufrichten - hehehe, klingt salbungsvoll, ich hör schon auf,

cheers, gerhard


----------

